# Grand Parade Of Divers Watches



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi all here's a picture of most of my divers. Honourable mentions to the following absentees should also be made: 100m Pulsar quartz, Camy 300m (Roy still has the bezel but has much more important things on his mind) and my Universal Geneve frankenwatch.

Here's the picture.

The top row are all Seikos, whilst the bottom row includes a couple of Citizens, an Apogaum, a Candino, a modified Vostok and assorted others. Sorry it's not very good









Let me know if you have any questions.

Ta muchly


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's a better picture (maybe) still not much cop though


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very nice would be an understatement......just as I was reasonably happy with my humble gathering....


















Jason


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Paul,

Thats a handsome line up, what is the fourth one from the left on the bottom row?

MIKE..


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

all black...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Stunning collection Paul.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

"all black..."

Except for the token orange one of course














I suppose you now know the dial colour I like best









4th from left is my frankened Vostok. I've shown this one before in the vostok section but here's the pictre again.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Paul, I remember now! Still a good looking watch. If you ever wanted to sell..................

MIKE


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks Mike

I think I put too much into it to ever sell it. Good thing about watches is that they don't take up much room so storing them for long periods doesn't become a problem. It's a keeper









I could always make you one though if you supply the parts ( the actual watch, dial, bezel insert etc) ...............................................


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Paul,you the dive watch king









Great collection


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's another picture - I just can't stop myself!

It's amazing what you can do with computers and digital cameras. These next two pictures were originally one picture that I split in two, enlarged and sharpened up a bit. The program I use is called ACDSee which has an editor built into it. It's a superb package (though I'm sure there must be better ones out there). I didn't pay a penny for it either. It's quite possibly a dodgy copy downloaded (illegally no doubt







) from KaZaa









Anyway here's the picture. The watch is a vintage Mondaine 200m diver bought a couple of years ago from Roy. Screw down crown, ETA automatic movt (don't know the calibre), rotating non-ratcheting bezel, all the dates are in red and the magnifier is on the inside of the crystal. The only downer with the watch is the hidden lug design, the springbars end up so close to the case that strap choice is very limited. Lug width is 19mm, it's fitted with an 18mm Nato which doesn't look very good - a 20mm one would look much better.

Enjoy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> (Roy still has the bezel but has much more important things on his mind)


Sorry Paul, I do keep thinking about it though, give me another week,


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's the second picture. It's of my Candino 1000m. I've had it about a year and wear it quite often. It's a great sturdy thing - not sure how old but the build quality is excellent. Despite the depth rating it's not that much bigger than a Seko 200m automatic which is nice! The case is assymmetrical in that the left side is curved whilst the right side is three flat faces - it's difficult to explain in words - I'll have to take yet another picture not quite as close as this one. The unidirectional bezel hasn't loosened up yet so is quite hard to turn. The movement is the ETA2824 I think. I've fitted one of Roys tyre track design straps which fits the lugs to perfection, looks fantastic and is very comfortable to wear too. All in all it's an absolute doozy of a watch and one I have absolutely no intention of selling ........... ever


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I do like that Paul,have considered one of those for myself many times.Very well put together watches


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

No problem at all Roy take your time.

Hope Mrs T gets well soon she's much more important than a watch


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Alex it's a great watch if you get the opportunity then go for it. I have absolutely no regrets about buying it at all. If I had to sell all my watches and keep just one I think I'd keep this one .................... I like it that much! I have scrawny wrists so the fact that it's not an enormous lump (like the Citizen 1000m - which is a fantastic watch but I'd never get away with wearing it) makes it even better. The seller I got this one off still has them listed on his site - if you'd like his web address then send me a pm


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Very nice collection, Paul. I hope to be able to post mine here soon and start a little compare/contrast discussion. Your Candino is the same as my Beuchat (and I have another twin - an Adina - on the way) and I agree with your comments completely. The bezel is hard to turn, I like the compact size, I love the recessed screw down crown and the legibility is good (although the Beuchat's illum is fading). I've put mine on one of Roy's Bonds - the slightly gray dial (?also faded?) makes the strap a great match.

I do have one question: the 12 pip on my Beuchat is missing - what color is it supposed to be? I've got to replace that, and I still need to get a new crystal. Photos to follow when complete.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Great stuff Nalu I look forward to the photos. The Beuchat was used by the French military wasn't it? I've heard of the Adina but don't think I've ever seen one (though I suppose I have if it's the same as mine!







). The colour of the pip at 12 is the same as the dial (yellowy green). The dial on mine isn't truly black. It's more a sort of very dark charcoal grey. It's matte (not shiny) and the lume on mine is still good, though the hands have faded a bit, or maybe they weren't as bright as the dial to start with? It's still easy to tell the time with it in the dark though









Are you going to dive with yours? If so it'd be great to hear how it stands up to it.

Also where are you getting your spares from - crystal etc? I'm sure I've heard that the factory no longer support/have spares for these watches


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Thanks for the info Paul.I would like one,but have other more pressing watches on the horizon.I would genuinley like one though,first saw the watch on the mil watch forum years ago


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

"first saw the watch on the mil watch forum years ago"

Is it still going the MWR? I used to visit regularly but got sick of their general atitude towards newcomers - no offence to anyone who goes and posts there regularly







. I don't think I ever plucked up the courage to post anything!! There used to be some good watches in the for sale section though.

At the moment I don't think there's anything I'm lusting after particularly (watchwise anyway







). I've still got to pay MrC for the Speedbird 1903 and I've bought a couple of bits and pieces for the car (my other hobby - even more expensive than watches














). I'm going to fit those before anymore watches get bought. I bought a chipped ecu which should raise the power a bit if it works























Roll on the summer







when I can watch the engine explode


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

It is still going.I do not want to get involved in bashing other forums,but I don't use it anymore,not that I posted there much anyway.The sales corner used to be good in the old days


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Went to a guy last night N reg 136K on the clock v6 24 valve Mondeo zetec, fried and cooked. Head gaskets gone, christ knows how long he drove it after the temp needle hit the red. Took the car to a breakers and gave him a lift to the station. He was offered 1 grand trade in 3 years ago on it! Repair bill at least a couple of grand I suspect. heart breaking really.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

PG,did you mean to post that here?Do you want it moving


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yes Alex it's in ref to Paul exploding his car! Did you read his post? Or are you still in the look out?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I saw it









I just thought,you being a moderatator that you would keep us all on Topic thats all


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Pots and kettles spring to mind


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

What?

Oh yes,sorry


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No bickering or its straight to bed with no computer...






























Jason M


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Yes Jason,that would be nice,sleep is a luxery I cannot afford, there is so much to do,so many posts


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Aren't we allowed too go off topic now







?

One of the lecturers at work had a similar problem with his VW camper van (it's B reg and water cooled). He was in traffic when the temp gauge just flew off into the red. Managed to semi park up, phoned the bloke he'd bought it off and got it collected. Turned out the head gasket had gone big stylee and the bloke was threatening Â£2000+ bills for a new engine. The lecturer had managed to stop it in time meaning that new gaskets and the heads skimming were al that were needed - Â£400 much more reasonable. In the case of the Mondeo wouldn't it be cheaper to just go out ad buy another Mondeo?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Yes Paul,go off as much topic as you like,just pulling PG's leg


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> I could always make you one though if you supply the parts ( the actual watch, dial, bezel insert etc) ...............................................


 Hi Paul,

Was this a serious offer?? I have the watch and I can get some hands and a new dial!!

Here's the watch It has the same movement as an O&W, would it take Bill Yao dial and hands?

MIKE..


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I already have a similar project in the pipeline for someone else - I can see this becoming a business opportunity - I'm going to become the British Bill Yao (NOT!!)














.

However having said that I dare say I can fit the dial and hands for you! If the Trias uses the ETA 2824 movement (as fitted to the O&W watches) then the Bill Yao dial and hands should fit. You might want to try and check the dial diameters (and hand lengths) though - the Bill Yao dial is designed to fit the O&W divers. I don't know how the Trias compares in size to this watch. If the Trias is much bigger than the O&W then the BY dial may well be too small and look appalling. If it's a lot smaller than the O&W then the BY dial might be too big and not fit in the case. The same can be said of the hands they may be either too short or too long.

Can I just add that I really don't want to be inundated with requests or offers I have more than enough on my plate at the moment. I'm prepared to have a go for a few forum members but this very much a hobby for me. Also I'm no expert and mistakes and damage can easily occur - you have been warned!!!!!

Let me know in a personnal message if you are still interested - I'm sure we can work something out


----------

